# Rabbit, rabbit.



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

This was a PSA on the importance of saying "rabbit, rabbit" first thing each new month.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My wife and I have been doing this for almost as long as we've been married and she came up with the ritual. But the origins are British.

_"*Rabbit rabbit rabbit*" is a superstition found in Britain and North America wherein a person says or repeats the words "*rabbit*", "*rabbits*" and/or "white *rabbits*" aloud upon waking on the first day of a month, to ensure good luck for the rest of it. -- _Wikipedia


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you and a hearty rabbit, rabbit to the whole of the AAAC brotherhood! Now I can go out and purchase my lotto ticket(s) for the month! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rabbit Rabbit


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Rabbit is what you have for Easter Dinner.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> Rabbit is what you have for Easter Dinner.


Oldsarge: No problem, you're allowed to say "gun bunny; gun bunny"!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

bunny bunny


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Rabbit is what you have for Easter Dinner.


Dem's fightin' words to this fella.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Rabbet, rabbet (since I'm an "old timey" woodworker, as one of my hobbies!).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Rabbit is what you have for Easter Dinner.


I guess we would say "lamb, lamb."


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> I guess we would say "lamb, lamb."


What about turkey, turkey? :laughing:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

🦆


Howard said:


> What about turkey, turkey? :laughing:


Perhaps, but duck, duck would really quack me up! 🦆🦆 LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> 🦆
> 
> Perhaps, but duck, duck would really quack me up! 🦆🦆 LOL.


Duck Duck Goose. LOL


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Duck Duck Goose. LOL


By Hank Shaw. It's a very good cookbook.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> By Hank Shaw. It's a very good cookbook.


Duck Duck Goose is a children's game, have you played it before?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Duck Duck Goose is a children's game, have you played it before?


In Kindergarten.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49099


There's a lot of kro'liks in the picture above!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bunny Bunny


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

rabbit x 6


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

snow bunny


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53321
> 
> 
> snow bunny


Cute as a ...cute as a ....cute as a bunny. No there's the ticket! LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Bunny Bunny


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone want to feed her a carrot?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FiscalDean said:


> Bunny Bunny
> View attachment 53329


Ya know, one of the things on my life's bucket list that I have yet to experience is actually visiting a Playboy Club. Alas, it is perhaps too late for that at this point in my life? LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Ya know, one of the things on my life's bucket list that I have yet to experience is actually visiting a Playboy Club. Alas, it is perhaps too late for that at this point in my life? LOL.


Alas, you may be right. The New York club closed in 2019. I'm not aware of any other clubs currently operation.

NYC Playboy Club bunnies to hang up tails and ears after just one year (nypost.com)

This does bring back a memory from my youth. As I recall, when I was a mere lad of 17, two of my cousins from Milwaukee and I drove to Chicago to go the the Playboy Club. Sadly, the Bunny charged with guarding the door turned us away when we were unable to produce valid identification even though one of my cousins had borrowed a "key" from a friend. Oh well, at that age it was fun just to stand next to a real live Bunny.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I was about 21 and borrowed my brother's key to slip into one in Jamaica. More of a 'look-see', didn't even buy a drink.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Anyone want to feed her a carrot?


She's almost a ringer for our youngest and Howard keep your carrot to yourself! She's too young for you!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Ya know, one of the things on my life's bucket list that I have yet to experience is actually visiting a Playboy Club. Alas, it is perhaps too late for that at this point in my life? LOL.


So why don't you? just sneak out the house, no need to tell the wife anything, just go out and have a good time to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> She's almost a ringer for our youngest and Howard keep your carrot to yourself! She's too young for you!


I'm closing in on 50, she's probably in her 20's.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> So why don't you? just sneak out the house, no need to tell the wife anything, just go out and have a good time to enjoy yourself.


I'm not sure there are any Playboy Clubs in existence


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The last recorded one closed in November of 2019. Time has passed them by. Last I heard the magazine wasn't doing all that well, either. Something about internet porn overwhelming it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> So why don't you? just sneak out the house, no need to tell the wife anything, just go out and have a good time to enjoy yourself.


Howard, my friend, permit me to offer a lesson in relationships. The only thing I would ever presume to keep from Mrs Eagle would be perhaps, the arrival of a new pair of shoes or boots. Beyond that I don't make it a practice to keep secrets from her. It makes for better communications between us and a much better relationship overall. Openness can lead to the not always infrequent argument, but remember it is through application of fire and the hammer that metal and our relationships are tempered and will last indefinitely! Besides, as Fiscal Dean and Oldsarge advised, Playboy Clubs are virtually impossible to find these days. LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> I'm not sure there are any Playboy Clubs in existence


according to Google, Playboy Clubs in NYC are permanently closed.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Ya know, one of the things on my life's bucket list that I have yet to experience is actually visiting a Playboy Club. Alas, it is perhaps too late for that at this point in my life? LOL.


Probably so, but I recommend watching The House Bunny. Seriously.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Probably so, but I recommend watching The House Bunny. Seriously.


It's the newest entry on my bucket list and I am sure I will enjoy watching. Thanks for the suggestion, as Mrs Eagle continues in her refusal to purchase and wear an authentic Playboy Bunny costume, prancing around the house and pretending our house is the Playboy mansion! It would seem watching the movie will be as close as I'm ever going to get to achieve my original bucket list entry. LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Probably so, but I recommend watching The House Bunny. Seriously.


Or the Bunny Ranch.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> It's the newest entry on my bucket list and I am sure I will enjoy watching. Thanks for the suggestion, as Mrs Eagle continues in her refusal to purchase and wear an authentic Playboy Bunny costume, prancing around the house and pretending our house is the Playboy mansion! It would seem watching the movie will be as close as I'm ever going to get to achieve my original bucket list entry. LOL.


 About 20 years ago or so, for Valentines Day, I went to a local department store and bought dear wife a see-through, skimpy negligee (top, with thong bottom). The young girl checking me out turned beet red, before giggling. I asked, jokingl, what was wrong. She burst out laughing, saying "you don't recognize me, do you"? I shrugged my shoulders, as she said "your niece".

For once, I was speechless!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53772


Not to be critical, but the picture above is arguably eerie (LOL). Those antenna discs are huge and Thumper's overall size is quite impressive! Clearly I was seeking the wrong kind of bunnies during my hunting days.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Not to be critical, but the picture above is arguably eerie (LOL). Those antenna discs are huge and Thumper's overall size is quite impressive! Clearly I was seeking the wrong kind of bunnies during my hunting days.


It's a mega-bun.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53858


Looks like the top of my head, when I have waited too long to get in to the barber! Now y'all see why I keep it cropped short. LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

How about hasenpfeffer, hasenpfeffer


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 53883
> View attachment 53884
> 
> 
> How about hasenpfeffer, hasenpfeffer


Yum, yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 53883
> View attachment 53884
> 
> 
> How about hasenpfeffer, hasenpfeffer


What's hasenpfeffer?


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> What's hasenpfeffer?


It's a rabbit stew that's common in German cuisine.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> It's a rabbit stew that's common in German cuisine.


never had it before.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never seen in on a menu, either in the States or in Europe. You'd have to do it from scratch and it's not a quick or simple recipe.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I've never seen in on a menu, either in the States or in Europe. You'd have to do it from scratch and it's not a quick or simple recipe.


Does that mean you'd have to kill a rabbit?


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> Does that mean you'd have to kill a rabbit?


I believe there are some markets in the US that sell dressed rabbit. Bavariansuasage.com is one source. Actually, I learned of this website from a post by our very own Fading Fast even though it's located in Madison, WI and I actually lived there for about a year.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Back in the day, as I was growing up, I did a fair amount of small game hunting with one objective being putting meat on the table. Rabbits and squirrels taken were either pan fried and/or incorporated into some pretty tasty stews by our Mom. She was a great cook and she never called her rabbit stew hasenpfeffer, but just rabbit stew and it was pretty darned good! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Does that mean you'd have to kill a rabbit?


No, just find a butcher's shop in town that carries it. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bad Bunny


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about a Snow Bunny?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Rabbit, *RABBIT*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54180
> 
> 
> Rabbit, *RABBIT*


Why is that person giving that bunny a dollar?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Why is that person giving that bunny a dollar?


I believe it is an attempt of some good samaritan to provide the viewer with a scale/point of reference with which to better appreciate the extreme size of that bunny. He/she's a big one!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54369


Looks cuddly enough to be a stuffed animal!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Looks like the top of my head, when I have waited too long to get in to the barber! Now y'all see why I keep it cropped short. LOL.


A positive of the pandemic (for me), was discovering a barber near my warehouse. 88 years old, with a non-descript shop on the first floor of a duplex. The shop reminds me of barber shops from the late 50s or early 60s.

My hair (what's left of it) just needs a buzz once a month. Until I discovered this old gent, I was forced to go to one of two lady barbers, in our town. Now, I certainly enjoy the company of females of our species, but a barber, a couple of decades older than you, very conversational and Italian, is a part of life I'll cling to, along with flag and religion.

I was there last week, and we chatted for a bit, with him telling me he might not be in his shop for ever. Asking him if he was going to retire, he replied "Hail no, I'm 88 years old and I don't expect to live forever",


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54434


That's OK you tiny critters. Go ahead and eat my baby spinach. Some day, when you are all grown up, I'll invite you to join us for one of our Sunday evening family dinners...as the main course! LOL, paybacks are a bi....well you get the picture.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54457


"Hey Junior, look at the size of this food pellet one of our human overlords left for our dining enjoyment.. The darned fool(s) should have put it on the ground where we could reach it or at least left a step ladder for us to use!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55415


The picture above resurrects fond memories from the past. I'm sitting here thinking of "Jack." a big (for the breed) deep voiced Beagle who was the leader of our pack of five. Hunting with Jack and his fellows taught me a lot about hunting the fleet footed critters, such as that pictured above!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


>


Not the long ago, I was holding daughters on my lap and reading them this!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And now it's your granddaughters?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Big T said:


> Rabbet, rabbet (since I'm an "old timey" woodworker, as one of my hobbies!).


Groovy


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55668


Didn't we see this little fellow in one of the early Star Wars movies...he and a bunch of his furry little buddies trying to break into the Death Star control center? LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Not the long ago, I was holding daughters on my lap and reading them this!


How old are your daughters?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> How old are your daughters?


40, 38 and 21


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> 40, 38 and 21


Wow that's great.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Wow that's great.


We will be married 42 years this August, probably longer than the age of many here!


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Big T said:


> We will be married 42 years this August, probably longer than the age of many here!


August will be 46 years for my bride and myself.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

46 for me and Mary. Ok, back to my martini.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> We will be married 42 years this August, probably longer than the age of many here!


My Parents will be married 52 years this coming August.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> And now it's your granddaughters?


Once or twice, as well as the grandsons. COVID has put a major damper on visits, but those few times we've been together, the kids really show their love for all.

Alas, they grow up so quickly, and we age even faster.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

We managed 46 before she died and no grandchildren. _Sigh_


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> We managed 46 before she died and no grandchildren. _Sigh_


The cycle of life.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55906


Great photo - reminds me of Easter!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Rabbit, rabbit!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56917


sexy bunny.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56917


Wow....just wow! Well thanks so much for that suggestively sexy mental image, my friend. I'm going to have to really work on my minds focus to prepare for this mornings Sunday services! However, just to be clear, are we looking at a rear view image of the infamous "Bat Bunny?" LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Rabbit, rabbit.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Rabbit, rabbit.


Rabid rabid


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57970


......but he really needs a brimmed hat to keep the damaging sun's rays off those ears...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59160


The cute, sweet thing pictured above has the same problem Mrs Eagle has when she's driving my car. She needs a couple of Sear's, Roebuck Big Books to sit on, so she can see over the dashboard! It's a good thing we saved those catalogues. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59989


"You talking to me? You talking to me? You talking to me? Well I'm the only one here, so who the f-ck you think you're talking to?"

Robert DiNiro, Taxi Driver, looks to be wearing facial hair these days. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Rabbit, rabbit, Romaine


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61509
> 
> 
> Rabbit, rabbit, Romaine


Cute as a couple buttons, for sure, but as one who grew up growing a vegetable garden to help feed the family, I must admit their was a time in my life that I looked upon such cuties as....the enemy. So just as they enjoyed my lettuce plantings in season, I enjoyed them on my dinner plate in season...hunting season, that is. Hard life lessons perhaps, but the cycle of life, nonetheless.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63346


The picture above raises that age old question, "is it possible to house train a rabbit? The answer is yes, rabbits can be trained, rather easily, to use a litter box. However, that old saw about "let the buyer, beware," has never been so true. If your pet is an un-neutered male rabbit, he mark his territory throughout your house and he will wiggle that cute button nose of his, while he is doing it! Just saying......


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> The picture above raises that age old question, "is it possible to house train a rabbit? The answer is yes, rabbits can be trained, rather easily, to use a litter box. However, that old saw about "let the buyer, beware," has never been so true. If your pet is an un-neutered male rabbit, he mark his territory throughout your house and he will wiggle that cute button nose of his, while he is doing it! Just saying......


Rabbits belong in nature, running free, or in stew.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72693


Oh-no....this is not going to have a happy/pretty ending!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

This being a night when I might stay up past midnight, my plan is to say the magic words first thing after midnight and first thing upon awakening, covering all the bases. Given how the last two years worked out, this charm may have been exhausted.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74413


A cute little 'tennis ball' with eaes and a face that I can recall ever seeing.


----------

